# Rifts in OKC.



## Taloras (Jul 21, 2003)

Im currently looking for a Rifts game in the OKC Metro area.  Im semi-new to the game (played a few sessions a couple years ago, wanting to get back into it).  Email me at hrdragonmaster@yahoo.com if anyone has a game open.


----------

